# tomolives



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello folk's
I don't have much to offer in fishing advice, so I will help in the best way I know------canning recipe's.

Green Tomato Olives 

About 100 small, green cherry tomatoes
Several sprigs fresh dill
3 tablespoons mixed pickling spices
1 1/2 cups flaked pickling salt
2 cups vinegar
8 quarts hot water

Wash and dry tomatoes. Do not core. Place a layer of dill and half the pickling spices in a stone crock or a largemouth, one-gallon glass jar. Top with all the tomatoes, then add another layer of dill and the remaining spices. In a saucepan, dissolve the salt in the vinegar and water and bring to a boil. Let cool, then pour over the tomatoes.
Over the top place a small plate which has been weighted to keep all the tomatoes well covered by the brine. Any tomatoes not immersed will spoil and ruin the entire batch. 
Cover the jar with a cloth and keep in a cool place (60 to 70 degrees) about three weeks. 
Each day skim any scum off the top of the liquid, rinse off the plate and add more brine as necessary to keep tomatoes immersed. 
When tomatoes are well flavored and even in color, they are cured and ready to eat or can.
To can, drain the "olives" and prepare fresh hot brine by bringing 3/4 cup salt, 1 cup vinegar and 4 quarts water to a boil, stirring to dissolve salt. 
Fill 12 pint or 6 quart canning jars with tomatoes and add a fresh sprig of dill, 1 peeled clove of garlic and 1 bay leaf to each jar. 
Pour hot brine in each jar to within 1/4 inch of top. Process pints and quarts 10 minutes in boiling water bath. Serve as you would olives.
Now please understand I for one rely on my own taste bud's.
just because I like you may not.
I do have two friend's who beg for these for thier Martini's.
Also a friend said if I could turn a green cherry tomato into a olive I must be god. He called me god after I let him taste a batch.
You can buy tomolive's------but that is not the same.
enjoy
erietuna
P.S.
Go to walmart. They had large glass cookie jar's a couple of year's ago that work. My 5 gallon crock ran 250.00. My dear wife bought for a bday present.
The 1 gal size I use a plastic lid from a coffee can to keep the tomato's submerged. The larger size 2.5 gal I use a tupperware lid from a bowl. Keep it simple and cheap.
later


----------

